
x64dbg: An open-source x64/x32 debugger for Windows - donutloop
https://github.com/x64dbg/x64dbg
======
lostmsu
x32 is not the correct name for 32 bit Windows. It is confusing, because it
crashes with the new Linux kernel x32 ABI.

------
stevemk14ebr
I've used this debugger for quite a while. It's excellent. Clean UI, feature
rich, and all around stable. The UI is familiar (kinda like olly), but also
new fealing. Highly recommend

------
SCHiM
Absolutely love this debugger. Feels like an improved ollydbg.

~~~
ndh2
Why do you like it? What do you use it for?

~~~
SCHiM
I use it whenever I need to debug a piece of code. For example I like to play
with fuzzers, so when one of my fuzzers finds a crash in whatever software I'm
fuzzing I'll re-run it in a x64dbg and see what's happening.

I'll also use it to debug my own assembly code if I'm working on a low-level
project. Projects include trainers for offline games, low-level system
inspection tools and/or security tools (such as monitoring which process opens
which files etc).

Sometimes I need to reverse malware for my job, I'll use both IDA (for static
analysis/keeping notes) and x96dbg for dynamic analysis.

------
kamranahmed_se
Spam!!!! Almost all the stars are from the throwaway/spam accounts!

~~~
mrexodia
Main author of x64dbg here. This is very probably the case and I contacted
Github support to figure out what is going on. Before today we had around 3k
(legit) stars.

~~~
ribosometronome
I've never heard of your project but woke up this morning when my phone
started buzzing with alerts from issue #1864. Looks like my account somehow
has ended up starring and watching your project. That probably explains why
you have replies to that issue saying "Unsubscribe" and "what?"

------
Graziano_M
Other than the stupid name, this is a great debugger, completely replaced
OllyDBG for me.

------
PhilWright
Not a single screenshot of the debugger in action.

~~~
kuroguro
Just go to their website... [https://x64dbg.com/](https://x64dbg.com/) It's
pretty good, actually

------
ndh2
> _C-like expression parser_

What does that mean? What can you do with that?

> _Source code view_

Does it understand programming languages? Can you inspect the contents of
variables like in VS?

My impression is that the focus is on debugging executables where source level
access is unavailable. Cracking, reverse engineering. Are there people who use
it for development?

~~~
mrexodia
> What does that mean? What can you do with that?

That you can use c-like expressions in various places (the command bar, goto
dialog, calculator, conditional breakpoints)

> Does it understand programming languages? Can you inspect the contents of
> variables like in VS?

No and not yet, it just uses the symbols of an executable to display a source
code listing. I only know of a few asm developers that use it for development
but the main use case is reverse engineering and malware analysis.

